# Example CV



## levalencia (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, can please somebody show me an example of a CV for australia, here in Colombia CV's are very extended with lots of information and for example for Canada it should be in 1-2 sheets of paper maximum

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

levalencia said:


> Hi, can please somebody show me an example of a CV for australia, here in Colombia CV's are very extended with lots of information and for example for Canada it should be in 1-2 sheets of paper maximum
> 
> Thanks


If you have a look at sites like SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or Jobs, Job Search, Employment Information and Career Advice at careerone.com.au - find career advice, review employment news and search for jobs at careerone.com.au you'll find sections on CV examples, Australia's being more like Canada and then people will always have supportive information in a well indexed folder to take to an interview.


----------



## comparequotes (Feb 25, 2010)

hello.. you can find some samples through this link: How to find a Job in Australia, CV Writing, Job Interview Tips

__________________________
Furniture Removalists


----------



## SilverSurfer (Mar 8, 2010)

levalencia said:


> Hi, can please somebody show me an example of a CV for australia, here in Colombia CV's are very extended with lots of information and for example for Canada it should be in 1-2 sheets of paper maximum
> 
> Thanks


Hi, with recession happening in the world. What a company needs is not another standard template of CV. I think there is no hard rule stating what you should and shouldn't do, but with all these sites giving best practices, it is still up to you how you want to project yourself with the CV. If it takes 1-2 sheets of paper to write your CV, why not?


----------



## Exponential (Aug 26, 2010)

thank you for your link


----------



## nepoliandgreat (Nov 10, 2010)

The resource provided by Comparequotes is good one, Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## nepoliandgreat (Nov 10, 2010)

I have got some examples of resume which can be downloaded free from Resume Examples , hope it is able to fulfill your resume need


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, If you google Writing Wizards there is a sample in the news section.


----------

